# 5D3 vs. 1DX for lower-light shoot



## Jim Saunders (Jul 25, 2013)

I have a chance to rent one or the other of these for a night-time event this Saturday; I have my 5D2, 24-70 f/2.8L II and 70-200 f/2.8L IS II. The rental place closest also has a 135 f/2L on offer.

So what to do? I lean toward the 5D3 for the fact that I can use the batteries I have too; I have enough CF cards that those won't be an issue either. 

If the lighting is similar I should be able to get around 1/80" at f/2.8 (a requirement) at ISO 3200-4000. That leads to the question: Is the 5D3 enough or is the 1Dx worth the learning curve?

I'll attach an image from a similarly-lit event for context once I have one processed.

Jim


----------



## curtisnull (Jul 25, 2013)

If you are expecting to shoot at 4000 ISO, you should be fine with either one. I have both. The 1Dx does handle low light better. That is, it can handle about a stop of lower light. You shouldn't notice any difference until you get into the upper end of ISO.


----------



## RLPhoto (Jul 25, 2013)

5d3 - ISO 12,800 for color, 25,600 for B&W. 

1DX is a stop better in usability after post. Downsize either to 8MP and it looks great.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 25, 2013)

I wouldn't worry about a learning curve between a 5D MK III and 1Dx, the controls are fairly similar.

The choice is based on how much tolerance you have to noise, and if your lenses do a good job for you at f/2.8.

Here is a shot with my 5D MK III at ISO 25600, f/2.8 and 1/80 sec. Of course its noisy, and loses detail from NR as well as the noise. Its just a matter of what you can stand. BTW, it will still print well at 8 X 10.








At ISO 12800, f/2 1/50 sec with my 5d3 and 135mm L. Once again, resolution is lost due to noise, but its quite usable. Colors are off a little, the auto setting in Lightroom makes them a little warm.


----------



## Jim Saunders (Jul 25, 2013)

Thank you for all the feedback. I'm ok with a little noise; I got the photo attached tonight and it has been put through LR4 for lens profile and 30 NR. That one isn't too bad but the wiggle room for either less noise or more shutter/aperture would help.

Jim


----------



## hawaiisunsetphoto (Jul 25, 2013)

I have both. If I had to choose one, I'd go with the 1Dx. The battery will last, too.


----------



## brett b (Jul 25, 2013)

Jim Saunders said:


> Thank you for all the feedback. I'm ok with a little noise; I got the photo attached tonight and it has been put through LR4 for lens profile and 30 NR. That one isn't too bad but the wiggle room for either less noise or more shutter/aperture would help.
> 
> Jim



I have no experience with the 5DIII. Among other things, I shoot live theater. I've been shooting pro bodies for a decade...typically keeping the previous body as backup to the new body. I'm currently using a 1DX with a 1DIV as backup. I've also held onto my 1DsIII because I shoot actor headshots and I wasn't sure if the IQ of the 1DX would be up to to the task (it is).
I've decided that I will purchase a 5DIII as a backup. It will be a little weird for me to shoot a normal sized camera again. It seems the AF and high ISO are similar to the 1DX and I would like a smaller body for travel.
Since acquiring the 1DX, I've settled into using 5000 ISO for live theater. I'm hoping the 5DIII will give me similar results. Here are a couple at 5000.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 25, 2013)

brett b said:


> Jim Saunders said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for all the feedback. I'm ok with a little noise; I got the photo attached tonight and it has been put through LR4 for lens profile and 30 NR. That one isn't too bad but the wiggle room for either less noise or more shutter/aperture would help.
> ...


Nice images Brett.

Its fun to shoot live theatre, I particularly like it when they turn out the lights and have just enough light so a person can see the action. That's where the 25600 ability comes in. Of course, most of the time, ISO 3200 or even less is fine, but when the lights go down, that's where the challenge is.

I'd get a 1D X, but haven't been able to justify the difference in price to myself. I had a 1D MK IV and used it to 12800 quite nicely, but went back to the smaller body to to carpal tunnel issues in both my hands.

The 5D MK III degrades gracefully at extreme ISO settings, so even though their is noise, it doesn't increase on a steep curve as the ISO goes up.


----------

